# white rock creek



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Looks like I should have headed behind the dam. Didn't go because I didn't want to load and unload the boat by myself. So....
I decide to head for white rock creek. Thought I might find some white bass up there. On the way, stopped in the marina to look for some parts, and there's the "meadowlark" in front of me. Asked him where he was headed and he said harmon creek area, so I told him I was thinking of heading for white rock creek. He was dropping off his boat for repairs, so he was out. But said kickapoo might have some crappie.
Nice day so I thought I would hit white rock because I never been there. Nice ride, get lauched....but when I told people i was going to look for white bass they would kinda look at me funny. So I figured I was not fishing right. But just in case I brought some minnows and my poles where still rigged for crappie. Pulled up in a hole I thought might be good, set out my lines and nothing. Noda....waves didn't even move the bobber's. Had a boat come by and the guy told you ...you got a nice hole there....the only thing I caught was some small whites...so I guess some white bass are there but I didn't get anything big. Tried some more stuff for white bass but didn't get anything, and found another hole. By now I figure I should have gone behind the dam. But set out my poles again for crappie, lo and behold the hummingbird started to sing and the bobber when under. Ended up catching 8 big crappie in a hour. Ended the day with the sun going down, and I was out of minnows....must have finally found a good hole. Probably head for kickapoo tomorrow.....I like that crappie fishing!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

WTG Bueyescowboy...now that's fishing....finding the places and the fish. 

I like that crappie fishing also...hope you get 'em good on Kickapoo. Very nice to meet you today and hope we can hook up on an adventure soon.


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

well guys and gals, most of the crappie are upstream in White Rock Creek. the shad go up in the creeks in the winter due to the water is warmer there. then the crappie follow right behind them by the hundreds. below are some pics from the creek this year:

Pics of clients after a couple hours at the creek.


























Me with some slabs......









took my one man pontoon boat, FishCat I9R, and floated the creek to see where they were holding and found the mother load. they are stacked up ten feet high from the bottom.









-the edge of the school of crappie and some sandies in the bunch.









*Introducing the "NEW" White Rock Lake - White Bass Record!*

*(above) Armando with a certified White Bass Weighing 1.71 pounds at a length of 14.75 inches.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And below is from Rowlett Creek a couple miles from White Rock Lake. 2 man limit within 45 minutes keeping only the 12 inchers and up.









*


----------

